# Ubiquiti Unifi Ap-AC Lite (x2) Zero Handoff ( now called Fast Roaming )



## neko77025 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello,

Looking to add / change some APs in my house.

This is the issue going on.  

House has A add on room that my father likes to use.  It is on the other side of the house from the router / networking area.  So the wi-fi has to go threw all the house walls,  1/2 inch think glass doors/ brick ect ect.

I wired the house with cat5/e 15+years ago (this is before wi-fi).  Anyhow,  I have A cheap TP-LINK TL-WA801ND Wireless N300 Access Point out their now.  When you go into this room, you have to reconnected to the wifi .. and they lose what ever game the are playing or something.

( will run new cat 6a for these if I get them )


I guess what I want to know is.  
1) dose this Zero handoff / Fast roaming work. 
2) will it work with any / my router Lkinsys AC3200 Triband
 a) if not ... do I need one the Ubiquiti Routers.
 b) if so ... do I need to turn off the wifi off and use A Ap in its place.

Anyhow thx, Neko


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2017)

It might require a server running Java/Ubiquiti Unifi software but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 29, 2017)

You may need something to run the controller software for it to work but, I can say from experience that it very much so does work when it's configured but, all the APs need to be Ubiquity APs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 30, 2017)

It needs to be ubiquity APs


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 30, 2017)

You don't need to rewire with 6a.  The 5e will handle gigabit just fine..  How is your wifi configured?  This TPLink, does it have a different SSID?  It shouldn't.  It should have the same exact SSID and WPA2 settings as the other(s), only the channel should be different (at least 2 away, preferably as far away as possible/feasible considering other APs in use in the area).  That way the radio in the devices will simply switch to the stronger channel without having to deauth/reauth with the other AP.


----------



## neko77025 (Jul 30, 2017)

taz420nj said:


> You don't need to rewire with 6a.  The 5e will handle gigabit just fine..  How is your wifi configured?  This TPLink, does it have a different SSID?  It shouldn't.  It should have the same exact SSID and WPA2 settings as the other(s), only the channel should be different (at least 2 away, preferably as far away as possible/feasible considering other APs in use in the area).  That way the radio in the devices will simply switch to the stronger channel without having to deauth/reauth with the other AP.



Yea they are same SSID , WPA2, channel 2 and 9.   (they were the channels less used by everyone else in the Neighborhood.  (everyone around me is using comcast modem / routers that have the Free guest access BS. )

So ..the issue i think really is the Huge ass Glass door.  I know Wi-fi will bounce off glass.    I had to turn off both 5ghz bands on the router.  When you open the door, everything would switch to 5ghz and when it closes it cant reach it,  The TP link AP in the room is only 2.4ghz.

...


Anyhow , I think i am just going too buy the Ubiquiti gear.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2017)

You could try an amplified external antenna.  I have used an Amped Wireless one and the range is pretty impressive. You have to be able to physically unscrew one of the existing external antennas to use a third party boosted antenna.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 1, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It might require a server running Java/Ubiquiti Unifi software but I'm not 100% sure.


This or the cloud key. Cloud key must be PoE connected or a USB port needs to be at hand to power it.


----------



## Drone69 (Aug 1, 2017)

I don`t know if this is any help

http://www.tp-link.com/lb/article/?faqid=592


----------

